# Windlass



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Would it be a hand driven or steam anchour windlass on a (bridge aftsider ) trawler built round about the 1920's and what type of anchour would she use ?


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Usually hand operated from both sides, allowing two men to work. In early steamers generally one hawse pipe, port side favoured, fisherman's anchor stowed inboard. 
Gil.


----------



## MASTERFRITH (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks Gil thought you might know,a great help cheers Tony.


----------

